# Bracelet options



## Autonomous (Nov 16, 2016)

Hi folks,

Thinking about an occasional bracelet option for this Seiko land Proxpex. It's a mix of brushed and polished. Any suggestions of style that might suit?

I've seen a nice brushed oyster style, but not sure it would look right...


----------



## Karrusel (Aug 13, 2016)

Looked at getting a bracelet for my Alpinist from here...

https://www.uncleseiko.com/

:thumbsup:


----------



## WRENCH (Jun 20, 2016)

Another is watchgecko,


----------



## Autonomous (Nov 16, 2016)

Thanks chaps, for got about watch gecko.. they're nice (pricey) but look like great quality.

:thumbsup:


----------



## relaxer7 (Feb 18, 2016)

Whatever you go for a bracelet always looks better with curved end links I think. I'd also second both recommendations!


----------

